# Byte - String, und umgekehrt



## Ramix (19. Dezember 2007)

Hey Zusammen...

Wieder mal eine Frage. Sollte Byte zu einem String konvertieren und das auch umgekehrt...
Geht toByte und toString? Ist das möglich?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort
Nomar


----------



## Clash (20. Dezember 2007)

Moin,
das ist prinzipiell kein problem, versuch mal das hier (Byte als Wrapper von byte):

```
byte bs = 0x77;
Byte b = new Byte(bs);
String s = b.toString();
Byte bb = b.parseByte(s);
```

Grüße,
Clash


----------



## procurve (20. Dezember 2007)

Auch hier wieder ohne Umweg über ein neu instanziiertes Objekt durch die statische toString()-Methode zu lösen:


```
byte bs = 0x77;
String s = Byte.toString(bs);
```

Und die Konvertierung von String zu byte:


```
String s = "119";    // = 0x77
byte bs = Byte.parseByte(s);
```


----------



## Anime-Otaku (20. Dezember 2007)

Was willst du genau?...die bytezahl in ein String packen...also

byte 75 zu "75" ? String.valueOf(byte) bzw. Byte.parseByte()

oder willst du (was ich annehme), die binäre Bytedarstellung des Strings?

Von String auf Byte..kannst du die getBytes() Methode nehmen. Diese Methode ist aber abhängig vom Standardcharset des Bestriebssystems....oder du übergibst das Charset selbst.
Byte zu String...ist ähnlich. Hierbei empfiehlt es sich den Konstruktor von String zu nehmen und da ggf. das Charset mitzugeben.


----------



## Ramix (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich habs über einen OutputStream verschickt...hat geklappt....! Danke viel Mals!


----------

